# There Can Only Be One: Official Heat Draft Night Thread



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Alright guys this is it. The official Miami Heat Draft Night Thread. Any news throughout the NBA Draft telecast is to be posted in here - Ill be at work so I need you all to help get me through the day with all up-to-date info you can get! 

The countdown is on - 1 week till we find out who is the one!

Go Heat!​


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

I won't be around either, which is rough. But you better believe I'm going to stay updated!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Awesome Banner :cheers:

Don't worry. We'll definitely keep this thread going with minute to minute analysis of the draft


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Why thank you good sir :cheers:

Obviously got the images off the Heat site. I hope theres some pics of Beasley in Heat workout gear up tomorrow...Chicago got to see him in theirs! 

Minute by minute, all picks made...everything...load this thread up with draft news!


----------



## ShOwTiMe 15 (Jun 30, 2005)

any wall papers of beasley in a heat uni...or rose or mayo?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Interesting how the Heat have the draft camp work outs of Beasley and Rose up, but not Mayo's...hmmm...


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

BG44, do you know what time/date the Draft is in Sydney?

I'm hoping Friday 12:30pm onwards - then I'll be able to watch it!!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Id say itll start anywhere between 8-10:30am dude. Not sure exactly, I remember last year i got up early to watch it...but i cant remember. Sorry dude.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The draft starts here on Thursday, June 26th at 7:30 PM EST, which is Friday, June 27th at 9:30 AM where you guys are.

Damn, I dont know how you guys follow the games during the season which start around the same time. That's a lot of early mornings.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

^ He's good...

Mod him now 

I really cant friggin wait till the draft..im bursting with excitement. Just hope im not let down!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Ah k, thanks guys.

Man, that early?? I'm gona be at skool til 12:00.. Maybe I can call sick? :biggrin:

I just really want to experience the atmosphere of the draft - the picks, interviews, trades, etc..

Last year was the first year I actually watched the Draft.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This year would be amazing...i wish i could watch


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Here's an article about the draft and how Riley listens to and trusts his staff when it comes to draft day decisions.

The article also brings up the 2003 draft where Riley was leaning towards drafting Kaman, while his staff sold him on Wade

Hearing all the president's men: Heat's Riley only as good as his staff

And meet the people who will decide what way we go on draft day. These are the people to blame if draft day doesnt go the way you wanted it to 

Four-thought: A look at the Heat's decision makers



> *RANDY PFUND*- _The lead talent evaluator_
> 
> Completing his 13th season as general manager, and 18th as a Pat Riley aide when counting his five seasons as a Lakers assistant coach, Randy Pfund has an innate sense of what personnel his boss is seeking.
> 
> ...





> *ANDY ELISBURG*- _Working the numbers_
> 
> Completing his eighth season as senior vice president of basketball operations and his 13th overseeing the Heat's salary cap, Andy Elisburg doesn't consider himself a make-or-break presence when it comes to completing trades.
> 
> ...





> *ED MAULL*- _The fixer; Riley's personal attaché_
> 
> Completing his fourth season with the Heat and third as assistant to the president, Ed Maull is the direct liaison to Riley regarding all administrative matters in basketball operations.
> 
> ...





> *PAT RILEY*- _In the end, the ultimate voice_
> 
> Before Pat Riley stepped aside as coach in April, the team's coach had a place at the daily staff meeting.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Good read. Pleasing to know that Riley leans heavily on some key guys within the organization - and that he isnt the sole provider, just the guy they need to convince. Riles is a smart guy, he knows this a two player draft at the top...I know he has eyes on a few others, but at the moment, thats all it is. Reading Randy Pfund's chat script from Heat.com that he did the other month, it sounds like we are very happy to add one of Rose or Beasley...and thats the way it should be. 

Thank god we didnt take Kaman...wow...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

OK guys, not long till we know the scoop. Make sure to keep this thread updated as much as you can as ill be sittin here at work refreshing every second haha.

Here's to a hopefully fruitful draft guys :cheers:


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I'm not going to be able to watch the draft, how awful is that? Hopefully this thread will be several pages long when I get home.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I am more excited to see what Miami does, than I am for Minnesota.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> *HEAT DRAFT PARTY*
> 
> When: 6 p.m. Thursday.
> 
> ...


Wait. We're not replacing the burning basketball are we?

Here's the new log on the Draft hat


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Ok guys dont push me for a link cause i dont have one, so ignore me if you want.

but im 99% sure you guys are expecting to draft beasley, then trade him with blount to the sonics for wilcox/Mayo, assuming that the wolves dont take him.

however its looking more and more likely the wolves do take OJ so the trade would be blount/beasley for wilcox/bayless

ive heard this from people with real inside sources, but nothing released on the net (hence the lack of a link)

thoughts?


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Hasn't that been an alternate logo before?

This is it guys! I'm not going to be able to see it, but fingers crossed for Beasley now!

EDIT: Just saw your post Avalance. I really hope it's not true, because I think Beasley will help us more than those 2 guys, and he's definitely my favourite player in the draft, and I'd love to see him in Miami, definitely sure he's worth more than Wilcox and Bayless.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Are they saying we have a new logo for the draft, or our whole franchise?

Surely we wouldn't replace our burning ball.. 


Anyways, I probably won't be able to watch the draft either.. :no:

I'll most likely miss the first half or so, not sure.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That's definitely one of the hundred or so trade scenarios out there so if it happens, it wouldn't be a surprise.

I want Beasley, no doubt. But that trade wouldnt be too bad. We get a guy who's strength is his outside shooting, which we need next to Wade, and is very athletic in Bayless, and another athletic PF/C, who's contract expires at the end of the season, or could become yet another valuable trade asset during the season.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

NewAgeBaller said:


> Are they saying we have a new logo for the draft, or our whole franchise?
> 
> Surely we wouldn't replace our burning ball.. :eek2:
> 
> ...


I doubt they're replacing the ball. Atleast I hope not.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Wade2Matrix said:


> That's definitely one of the hundred or so trade scenarios out there so if it happens, it wouldn't be a surprise.
> 
> I want Beasley, no doubt. But that trade wouldnt be too bad. We get a guy who's strength is his outside shooting, which we need next to Wade, and is very athletic in Bayless, and another athletic PF/C, who's contract expires at the end of the season, or could become yet another valuable trade asset during the season.


well i 100% guarantee it will happen if Mayo slips to 4, in which case its a perfect case scenario for you guys IMO.

but hearing more and more the wolves will take him, so bayless would be the consolation


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Avalanche said:


> Ok guys dont push me for a link cause i dont have one, so ignore me if you want.
> 
> but im 99% sure you guys are expecting to draft beasley, then trade him with blount to the sonics for wilcox/Mayo, assuming that the wolves dont take him.
> 
> ...


If its Bayless, no thanks. If its Mayo (who I think will be one of the two best players in this draft), I'd still rather keep Beasley, but I could see the appeal behind it. Something interesting though is Wilcox is an expiring, which means him and Marion would expire for over $25 million between them next summer.. And we dump Blount, so given Mayo's rising stock recently, its atleast a reasonable trade.

But I'd stick with Beasley unless Seattle lets up and throws in one last piece to tempt us over.

When you say you're "99% sure".. You mean you're almost certain that trade is going down, according to your sources?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Good news for those of you missing some or all of it. There's a replay on Friday Morning at 3:00 AM EST (would've started about 30 mins ago btw). Might want to avoid spoliers or something.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Dissonance19 said:


> Good news for those of you missing some or all of it. There's a replay on Friday Morning at 3:00 AM EST (would've started about 30 mins ago btw). Might want to avoid spoliers or something.


I thought about it.. but I won't be able to wait that long..

I get in like 7 hrs before the replay - I kno I'm not waiting that long..

But I'll most likely watch the replay of what I missed anyway, just to imagine the excitement I could have been feeling.. :no:


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

NewAgeBaller said:


> If its Bayless, no thanks. If its Mayo (who I think will be one of the two best players in this draft), I'd still rather keep Beasley, but I could see the appeal behind it. Something interesting though is Wilcox is an expiring, which means him and Marion would expire for over $25 million between them next summer.. And we dump Blount, so given Mayo's rising stock recently, its atleast a reasonable trade.
> 
> But I'd stick with Beasley unless Seattle lets up and throws in one last piece to tempt us over.
> 
> When you say you're "99% sure".. You mean you're almost certain that trade is going down, according to your sources?


im just about certain it will happen if OJ drops, Miami isnt sure about beasley and wade/riley love mayo...

not sure how likely it is with bayless, but it is still being discussed (i think neither the sonics or the heat expect the wolves to take mayo for some reason)


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Is there any truth behind the idea that Minnesota might seriously be considering Love at #3?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Avalanche said:


> well i 100% guarantee it will happen if Mayo slips to 4, in which case its a perfect case scenario for you guys IMO.
> 
> but hearing more and more the wolves will take him, so bayless would be the consolation


Wait, I'm confused. Why wouldn't the Wolves take Mayo and try to offer for Beasley? I've been hearing they want him as well and wouldn't care to keep Al at C. Also, heard he'd be the only one untouchable.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

I really hope not... people in 'the know' expect them to come away with either love or mayo.. but i seriously cant see how they wouldnt trade down to get him

problem is, the grizz will take him at 5 which really makes any deal hard.

I really hope they just take mayo and run, love/jefferson just doesnt work defensively


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> Wait, I'm confused. Why wouldn't the Wolves take Mayo and try to offer for Beasley? I've been hearing they want him as well and wouldn't care to keep Al at C. Also, heard he'd be the only one untouchable.


Beasley doesnt want to play in minnesota, so if they get him he would be instant trade bait...

there has ben interviews since saying he would play anywhere though, im not sure what would happen tbh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

OJ Mayo Interview from NBA Draft Media day

Michael Beasley Interview from NBA Draft Media day

Jerryd Bayless Interview from NBA Draft Media day

Here's a link to all the interviews of the players that will be in the green room at the draft

http://youtube.com/profile_videos?user=jgivony&p=r


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

If that trade goes through Avalanche I will be so jacked off its not even funny. Thats a terrible trade. I really hope this is all smoke being blown by the Heat, because Mayo just does not fit what we need. He's not a point guard and he plays the same position as our best player. I just dont buy that we arent keen on Beasley...perhaps I dont want to buy it because im so keen to see him play with Wade.

We've been talking about getting younger, more athletic, bigger, more length...all those attributes are Beasley. He's a scoring machine. Ambidextrous....I dont get the lack of appeal. 

If we are dealing this pick, it better be for a lot more than Wilcox and Mayo....


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

well then heat and wolves fans basically both cross their fingers that the twolves take mayo..


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

You better believe it. If the Wolves pass on Mayo for Love or Lopez, not only are they complete idiots, but it means that my hopes for the team are probably boned and we'll do some dumb trade like Wilcox and Mayo for Blount and Beasley.

As your fellow Aussie, if our GM's screw us - we shall travel to the USA and kick them square in the nads. Deal?


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

you payin brother?? lol me kicking mchale is well overdue


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Haha I like you mate....but not that much 

McHale's groin kick is definately well overdue, Riles will be getting one if he trades Beasley away though...ill boot his nuts so hard theyll go inverted and hang out his ***.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

well hell... we'll go the opposite and say if beasley goes to miami and oj goes to the wolves ill come down to melb and party hahahah


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Hahaha yes!

Now that sounds like the much preferred alternative man , everyone wins (except my liver)


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Sounds like a plan haha

well, good luck miami... ill drop by tomorrow during the draft no doubt, lets hope for
2. beasley
3. Mayo 
and no trades

:cheers:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cheers to that my Wolverine friend :cheers:

All the best - look forward to hearing (reading) your input.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Wilcox/Bayless or Mayo just doesn't seem like enough consolation for trading Beasley. If something happens with the Sonics I would expect a little more to come our way.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Avalanche said:


> Sounds like a plan haha
> 
> well, good luck miami... ill drop by tomorrow during the draft no doubt, lets hope for
> 2. beasley
> ...





BG44 said:


> Cheers to that my Wolverine friend :cheers:
> 
> All the best - look forward to hearing (reading) your input.


Wow you guys, man up.. The Heat and Wolves had a nice rivalry going mid-season, just cause the season's over don't mean you can be fraternizing n everything..

Remember the game of who sucked more, where we ended up losing to Minnesota in the closing minutes? Thats intensity, not none of this Lakers-Celtics crap..


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

I think whats going to happen is we're either going to end up 1) trading Beasley, and keeping marion, 2) drafting mayo and keeping Marion or 3.) taking beasley and trading Marion


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Chad Ford will be on mike and mike in 20 min with the latest updates. Then followed by Mayo, maybe we'll find out somthing although I doubt


----------



## 4putt (May 21, 2008)

NewAgeBaller said:


> Wow you guys, man up.. The Heat and Wolves had a nice rivalry going mid-season, just cause the season's over don't mean you can be fraternizing n everything..
> 
> Remember the game of who sucked more, where we ended up losing to Minnesota in the closing minutes? Thats intensity, not none of this Lakers-Celtics crap..



man up? all i see is two guys angling for a way to consume mass quantities of lager... and in my book THAT is one of the most manly things possible! :cheers:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The new logo is only a secondary logo



> During the Draft Party, the team will formally unveil a new secondary HEAT logo—the letters MH outlined in yellow, black and red with the letter H featuring the trademark “flaming” tip. The team’s draft picks will sport the official adidas MH Draft cap once they’ve been selected. Miami Hoops Gear will be on-site selling the exclusive MH collection, which includes hats, t-shirts, tank tops, novelties and more for the whole family.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

According to the herald Miami's considering trading Brand and #7 for the #2. I think this is the most likely trade since I'd LA doesnt do anything with Brand this year they'll lose him for nothing next year..I think this one may actually go Down


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Who would do -

#2 + Blount + Haslem --> #7 + Brand ?

The supposed trade says marion instead of Blount + Haslem, but I don't like that trade..


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

NewAgeBaller said:


> Who would do -
> 
> #2 + Blount + Haslem --> #7 + Brand ?
> 
> The supposed trade says marion instead of Blount + Haslem, but I don't like that trade..


I really want Beasley back, I think he'll bring media attention to almost like we had with shaq. He's a rookie, in Miami playing with dwyane and has charisma, the medias going to love him. And its fun to be a heat then.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> *Pre-draft trading deadline passes without Miami Heat move*
> 
> By Ira Winderman | Sun-Sentinel.com
> 2:30 PM EDT, June 26, 2008
> ...


Link


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Just read this on the Clippers Real GM board.



> per espn radio NY
> 
> Clippers Pick #7 and future protected pick (2009)
> for
> Seattle's pick #4?


Still havent seen this anywhere else though.


edit#2- And its now a done deal per the bottom line on ESPNNEWS


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Also from the LA Times



> The Clippers, who also hold the 35th pick, have tried to move up in the draft. The most detailed talks have been with the Miami Heat and Seattle SuperSonics, to move to the second or fourth overall picks; however, as of Wednesday, both prices were deemed too high.


Link


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That Sonics and Clippers trade has to change something for us.

I guess Seattle found Miami was asking for too much and decided to just move down instead?

Chad Ford is also saying that Memphis is looking to move down so that would get them out as a trading partner too



> The Memphis Grizzlies like Eric Gordon and Kevin Love. But it is looking more and more likely that they will trade away their No. 5 pick on draft night.
> 
> The New Jersey Nets and the Grizzlies are in talks about a trade that would send the No. 5 pick to New Jersey for the No. 10 pick and a future first-round pick.
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## Vivaldi (Nov 12, 2006)

Jay bilas is supposedly breaking the story of a trade including one of the top five lottery teams. I'm guessing is this clippers-sonics trade.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Wade2Matrix said:


> Also from the LA Times
> 
> 
> Link


that sinks that means we may get beasley or somone and am hypped up but then have him traded weeks later...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Richard Jefferson traded to the Bucks for Yi


> The Milwaukee Bucks have agreed in principle to trade Yi Jianlian to the New Jersey Nets for Richard Jefferson, two league sources told SI.com.
> 
> The Bucks also are sending Bobby Simmons to the Nets. He has $20.5 million left on a contract that expires in the summer of 2010, when LeBron James, Dwyane Wade and Chris Bosh could become free agents.
> 
> ...


http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/20....jefferson.trade/index.html?section=si_latest

The Bucks got a pretty good lineup on paper now.

Mo Williams
Redd
Jefferson
Villanueva
Bogut


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Updated: June 26 -- 3:31 p.m. ET
> 
> 
> Two big deals have just gone down in the past few minutes that could change the face of the draft.
> ...


http://proxy.espn.go.com/nba/draft2...ry?columnist=ford_chad&page=Draf****ch-080626

Lets go Minnesota. Take Mayo!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Amazing how fast things change. 

Katz and Buxher were just on ESPN news. Katz was aked about the number 2 pick. He said that Minnesota officials told him they were staying at 3 and that no discussions of a swap for 2 has really taken place. And that Memphis is looking to either trade down or draft Love and as of now they couldnt find the right deal and will stand pat as of now.

Bucher was asked about Miami and Beasley. He said that the questions about Beasley for Miami arent about Character, its about demeanor. And that Miami wants to build a team around Wade to best utilize him and Riley feels he needs a very good PG next to him to do that and thinks Mayo may be that. But taking him at 2 has no value so he said to look for Miami to move Marion for a veteran PG and that there would be a couple of them available in the summer.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Beasley camp said that he still has a chance going #1, John Paxson has yet to inform either Beasley or Rose if they will be the pick yet.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

BG7 Lavigne said:


> Beasley camp said that he still has a chance going #1, John Paxson has yet to inform either Beasley or Rose if they will be the pick yet.


They said a 25% chance and you know they're being optimistic. Rose to the Bulls is all but official.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Even Obama just said Rose on FOX News. I'm a McCain man, so I think Chicago is going Beasley just because what Obama said.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

From Draft Express



> -Most teams we talk to are indicating that they don’t anticipate any trades happening at the top of the draft, and that all the talk about Michael Beasley slipping past Miami are nothing more than “smoke and mirrors” in the words of one executive.


Link


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

NewAgeBaller said:


> Who would do -
> 
> #2 + Blount + Haslem --> #7 + Brand ?
> 
> The supposed trade says marion instead of Blount + Haslem, but I don't like that trade..


Agreed. If Riley can pull that off...well, that'd be fricken sweet! :rbanana:


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

the rumor per real gm is actually #2/Marion for #7/Brand , take that for what its worth


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Obviously this Clippers/Sonics swap is conditional for a reason. I doubt Seattle is interested in taking OJ Mayo for themselves. It appears they want to see if OJ falls to them so they can grab him and try to get Beasley from us. So it would seem Seattle still believes we're willing to trade Beasley for Mayo.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ira was just on the radio down here.

Ira thinks the Heat "aren't gonna blow it, they're gonna do the right thing."

He said Pat was smart. He leveraged the entire league. Ira hated it because it made his job that much tougher though.

He feels Bayless was used just for leverage. 

Riley got the whole league thinking that Mayo would work at PG yet the guy averaged more turnovers than assists in college. That it would be a bad idea to make him your starting PG.

Ira just got word from Chicago that its gonna be Derrick Rose, unless something drastic changes.

And he said that he's hearing Miami will take Beasley and keep Beasley. He said to Pat Riley "thank you" That you win with talent and you have assistant coaches to watch over him.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Clippers have now offered the 7 and a future first for the 4, so the trade may no longer be on the table for miami

which is probably a good thing lol


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Wade2Matrix said:


> Amazing how fast things change.
> 
> Katz and Buxher were just on ESPN news. Katz was aked about the number 2 pick. He said that Minnesota officials told him they were staying at 3 and that no discussions of a swap for 2 has really taken place. And that Memphis is looking to either trade down or draft Love and as of now they couldnt find the right deal and will stand pat as of now.
> 
> Bucher was asked about Miami and Beasley. He said that the questions about Beasley for Miami arent about Character, its about demeanor. And that Miami wants to build a team around Wade to best utilize him and Riley feels he needs a very good PG next to him to do that and thinks Mayo may be that. But taking him at 2 has no value *so he said to look for Miami to move Marion for a veteran PG and that there would be a couple of them available in the summer*.


BD!!!!!!!!!!! do it, do it, cmon do it.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Avalanche said:


> Clippers have now offered the 7 and a future first for the 4, so the trade may no longer be on the table for miami
> 
> which is probably a good thing lol


well although i dont want to do this cuz i am a bayless hater...but if we really do like bayless as much as we 'say' we do. the trade can still go down of marion and #2 for brand and #4, if they want beasely that bad. and that at least guarantees us mayo or bayless:curse:


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

good point


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

btw, Andy Katz just said on ESPN that the sonics are asking for too much in that trade w/ the clippers so expect them and the clips to stay where they are....for now...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Andy Katz just said that the Sonics/Clippers deal is off because Seattle was asking for too much.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

Avalanche said:


> the rumor per real gm is actually #2/Marion for #7/Brand , take that for what its worth


why would we give the better pick AND better player? brand played 8 games last year. no way riles does something that risky, who are we gonna get at 7? not bayless, and thats who we need.
i think what happens is we trade down with minnesota, who has a history of doing that, and get ryan gomes or something. i dont know .. as long as we get bayless im happy. did i say i like bayless?


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

well if the 7 turns into the 4 the trade evens out as bayless would be available

again im just hearing this stuff not suggesting it


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

^ me and you are gonna clash, cuz i hate that blackhole. lol


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

I'm nervoius man, does anyone else feel liek they're part of this draft..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Elton Brand is actually in Miami right now shooting a converse commercial, according to Ira. 

To me it would be dumb to trade our two biggest trade pieces, the #2 pick and Marion, in one deal. Especially in a trade for a guy who we can get for nothing next summer. If we were really interested in trading both, then we could get much more in two seperate deals.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dwyane Wade said:


> I'm nervoius man, does anyone else feel liek they're part of this draft..


I'm at peace with whatever we end up doing. Although it definitely helps that all the trade talk is dying down a little, and Ira coming on the radio and sounding for certain that Miami would draft and keep Beasley.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Wade2Matrix said:


> Ira was just on the radio down here.
> 
> Ira thinks the Heat "aren't gonna blow it, they're gonna do the right thing."
> 
> ...


How can this Ira fool get word out of Chicago that they are taking Rose? It isn't from the Bulls front office. 

I have Rose ahead of Beasley on my current mock, but Paxson hasn't said who he is taking yet.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

A blind and deaf person could tell who the Bulls are taking.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This is it guys...im freakin nervous, but hopefully Riles does the smart thing in brings the Beast to MIA.

Please Pat - for the love of all thats good and holy!


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Rose is offical...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Chicago officials have told Andy Katz that Derrick Rose to Chicago is done.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bucher said Miami will draft and keep Beasley. We asked for Gay, Conley and 5 from MEmphis. Now thats a deal.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow, thats a dealbreaker for Memphis. Thats their whole team right there.

Beasley to Miami, it better be a lock!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

LOL, anyone just hear Bucher? The Heat said they may be willing to give up the #2 pick to the Grizzlies for Rudy Gay, Mike Conley and the 5th pick? Is he ****ing serious? There's no way the Grizzlies would agree to that.

That would be worse than the Gasol trade. WTF is Bucher smoking? If that ever got proposed, Chris Wallace would hang up the phone, and he traded Pau Gasol for Kwame Brown!


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Wade2Matrix said:


> Bucher said Miami will draft and keep Beasley. We asked for Gay, Conley and 5 from MEmphis. Now thats a deal.


wow.... worth a try i guess


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat fans, you can hear the Heat's draft radio show live from the AAA online. Here's the link. Im sure they'll have some of the Heat players that are there on.

And when they come back from the break, they're gonna have Coach Spoelstra on

http://wiod.com/main.html

Just click on listen live

And WQAM also has a Heat draft show from 7-midnight.

Ira is on with them right now

http://wqam.com


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

You guys are taking Beasley. KC Johnson is reporting Bulls want Beasley, but they can't pry away the #2 pick from Riley's cold, lifeless hands.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

I have been waiting for this moment for almost a year! I can't believe it's finally going to happen!!!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Hells yeah. This is what we've been waiting for all season!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Finally, it's here! :laugh:


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

BG7 Lavigne said:


> You guys are taking Beasley. KC Johnson is reporting Bulls want Beasley, *but they can't pry away the #2 pick from Riley's cold, lifeless hands.*


Mob Boss!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

BG7 Lavigne said:


> You guys are taking Beasley. KC Johnson is reporting Bulls want Beasley, but they can't pry away the #2 pick from Riley's cold, lifeless hands.


:laugh: is that true?


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Gangsta. Flat out gangsta. Gay, Conley, + #5? If Riley ever managed to do that, 6-26 should officially become Pat Riley day in Miami.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

They're booing. Stern must be coming out lol.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:lol:

Classic.

Bulls on the clock!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Come on Chicago!! Make your pick already!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Beasley is ours! (or we're getting one hell of a deal).


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Derrick Rose goes #1

Shocking!

The Heat are on the clock!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

My stomach is churning here...ahh!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Bulls take Rose. Heat are on the clock.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Beasley Please!


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

myst said:


> I have been waiting for this moment for almost a year! I can't believe it's finally going to happen!!!


Here we go, our brightest moment of the year. All the tanking, dedication, hard work


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dwyane Wade said:


> Here we go, our brightest moment of the year. All the tanking, dedication, hard work


Don't know about the hard work part :lol:

Maybe for us fans its been hard


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Miami drafts Michael Beasley!

Now hopefully we keep him :yes:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Ive worked hard dammit!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Come on...Come on...YES Beasley!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

B-Easyyyyyy


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Keep Him Pat!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The crowd at the AAA love the pick


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I bet they do...Pat cant dissapoint them now can he?

Im nervous!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mayo to the T-Wolves


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

BG44 said:


> I bet they do...Pat cant dissapoint them now can he?
> 
> Im nervous!


We have a trade to announce. The Miami Heat trade Dwyane Wade to the Chicago Bulls for larry Hughes.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

With Mayo to the Wolves, then we won't trade down to the Grizzlies.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Riley is on. 

He talked about how great an athlete he was and how Chet Camererer, Randy Pfund andAdam Simon locked him in the room and wouldnt let him not take Beasley


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sonics take Westbrook.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

i went crazy when Chicago picked Rose. I knew 110% Beas-nuts was ours!:iwon::iwon:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

What did he say?


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Sonics take Westbrook? Good defender. I'm kind of shocked they didn't take Bayless.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Westbrook at 4! wow...


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

BG44 said:


> What did he say?


"We have lots of holes to fill. And Beasley fills a lot of them. We love him as an athlete. In the very end, Pfund and a bunch of other guys got me into a room and made sure we took Beasley. But I don't think there was ever really any doubt that we'd take Michael."


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley's former head coach at K-State, and Miami native Frank Martin is gonna be on the Heat draft show on http://wiod.com after the break for those that want to listen to it,


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

BG44 said:


> What did he say?


Ahh BG your not watching? Its on ESPN 360, I wish you could've watched it and shared this moment, THE BEAST IS IN MIAMI...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Kevin Love to Memphis. 

No surprise here.

UCLA Bruins go back to back. 3 of the top 5 picks from the PAC-10


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I wish man, but its 10am and im at work. Im doin the best I can here!

Im so psyched...yes guys!

Since December i imagined this...i cant believe we got Beasley


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Dwyane Wade said:


> Ahh BG your not watching? Its on ESPN 360, I wish you could've watched it and shared this moment, THE BEAST IS IN MIAMI...


yeah. poor BG. maybe i should invite him to Miami and show him how we do things around here. :afro:

Wade-Marion-Haslem
Cook-Wright-Beasley

we need to get a descent PG and C.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

From nba.com



> He's No. 2! He's No. 2!
> 
> NEW YORK, June 26, 2008, 7:42 p.m. ET: The joint exploded when Commissioner Stern announced the Heat's selection of Michael Beasley.
> 
> Who knew there were that many Heat fans in New York?


Good to see a lot of Heat fans in the building :clap:


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Westbrook to Seattle at #4?? Wow, bit of a reach.

Anywayz more importantly, The Best is HERE.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Danilo Gallinari to the Knicks. 

Another no surprise. This was called months ago.

And the Knicks fans go crazy


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I feel a trade, I hope, that has us keeping Beasley and picking up Augustin or Bayless. I'd be VERY happy.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Clippers select Eric Gordon

They were gonna trade up to 4 to get him supposedly, and they get him at 7 without even moving.

With that, Bayless is slipping


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Wow. Bayless still hasn't been picked.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Frank Martin just compared Beasley to James Worthy. I'll take that


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Maybe Bayless goes here to the Bucks? They were linked to Alexander but with Richard Jefferson now, they dont need a SF.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Milwaukee needs to take PF. Bobcats don't need a PG. Neither do the Nets. The Pacers just got TJ Ford. Bayless to the Kings? Or do the Blazers get one hell of a steal?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bucks select Joe Alexander

Wow, thats a surprise after trading for Jefferson.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Yes the Bucks take Joe Alexander. Hmm. That's...weird. They must be keeping Mo Williams. And putting a lot of confidence in CV.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

Smithian said:


> I feel a trade, I hope, that has us keeping Beasley and picking up Augustin or Bayless. I'd be VERY happy.


hope youre right but at this point we'd have to give marion and take on a crap contract. i like marion obviously but he wont be here in 2 years. bayless could be our starting pg for the next 12 years.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Two things from the WIOD draft show.

One is that Spoelstra will be on in 15 minutes.

And two, they said the Heat might not be done picking in the 1st round. They said the Heat are looking effortlessly to get back in the 1st round right now. They think its to get one of the PG's.

They being Mike Ingles, the radio voice of the Heat and Jeremy Mark phelps the pregame host on the heat radio games.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Bobcats aren't taking Bayless.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bobcats take DJ Augustin


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

That is REALLY weird. Felton is good, IMO.

Further Bayless and Brooke Lopez fall, the easier it is for us to trade up. Come on, Riles, threaten another life and pull off another trade that devastates another fan base.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

is it just me (i dont wanna ruin the party) but doesnt beasley remind anyone of villanueva? big unmuscular lefty forwards who shoot 3's? i dont know man, i like skillanueva and beasley, i just dont think either are a #2 pick in any draft. i mean where does haslem go now? beasley isnt 1/2 the rebounder has is. he's a way better scorer but it means either less minutes for haslem or he's a goner, probably tonight.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

That seems like a bad pick IMO. They should trade Felton now. I bet they take hibbert at 20 then.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

nickrock23 said:


> is it just me (i dont wanna ruin the party) but doesnt beasley remind anyone of villanueva? big unmuscular lefty forwards who shoot 3's? i dont know man, i like skillanueva and beasley, i just dont think either are a #2 pick in any draft. i mean where does haslem go now? beasley isnt 1/2 the rebounder has is. he's a way better scorer but it means either less minutes for haslem or he's a goner, probably tonight.


Where have you been? 

Beasley is a beastly rebounder. Set the NCAA record for most double doubles.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I feel us pickin up Bayless.

What a draft thatd be...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nets select Brook Lopez


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> Where have you been?
> 
> Beasley is a beastly rebounder. Set the NCAA record for most double doubles.


dude i been watching every heat game since haslems 1st game. haslem is one of the best rebounders in the nba


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Flash is the Future said:


> Where have you been?
> 
> Beasley is a beastly rebounder. Set the NCAA record for most double doubles.


Hey. the Nets finally got a decent bigman lol.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nickrock23 said:


> is it just me (i dont wanna ruin the party) but doesnt beasley remind anyone of villanueva? big unmuscular lefty forwards who shoot 3's? i dont know man, i like skillanueva and beasley, i just dont think either are a #2 pick in any draft. i mean where does haslem go now? beasley isnt 1/2 the rebounder has is. he's a way better scorer but it means either less minutes for haslem or he's a goner, probably tonight.


Beasley weighed in at 239 pounds and he's just 19. Plus he led the country in rebounding.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cant believe Bayless is dropping this far...hes a steal this low

What are the Bobcats doing? Wow


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Hm... Pacers won't take Bayless. A trade here would be an automatic bad contract for us.

Would the Kings take Bayless?


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

nickrock23 said:


> dude i been watching every heat game since haslems 1st game. haslem is one of the best rebounders in the nba


I know you are lol. I meant why haven't you been posting here! We need guys like you lol. 

But anyway, Haslem is one of the best rebounders in the NBA. Saying that Beasley's better is just a testament to his greatness.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Smithian said:


> Hm... Pacers won't take Bayless. A trade here would be an automatic bad contract for us.
> 
> Would the Kings take Bayless?


Maybe. They should. Depends on what they want to do with Udrih.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Im so pumped right now...happiest ive been as a Heat fan since 06.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Hm. We need to try to make a move here. Bayless would be awesome down here. Still, we don't want to give up to much if there is any chance left at Baron Davis.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

MY GOD! Pacers! Screw everything up.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Pacers select Jerryd Bayless.

After adding TJ Ford earlier.

Bye Bye Jamaal Tinsley


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> I know you are lol. I meant why haven't you been posting here! We need guys like you lol.
> 
> But anyway, Haslem is one of the best rebounders in the NBA. Saying that Beasley's better is just a testament to his greatness.


dude we cant throw haslem overboard. after last season where do think ive been? in hiding!


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Why do they want Ford and Bayless??


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Coach SPoelstra on the Heat draft show.

"We got the guy we wanted. We're excited" :yay:

Cant believe they got criticized for bringing in Mayo and Bayless at the last minute.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Why do the Pacers want to do with all of these PGs? They have to make a trade.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

"There has been a trade. The Miami Heat have traded Shawn Marion and their second round pick to the Golden State Warriors for Baron Davis and their first."

:iwon:

Impossible, would be awesome though.

Kings are angry about that Bayless pick.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

here we go, marion or haslem or both for bayless? they need a PF now right?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

They dont. They picked the best available asset.

Deal with Pacers for Tinsley or Bayless...or we could shoot for the stars and go Baron


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

nickrock23 said:


> dude we cant throw haslem overboard. after last season where do think ive been? in hiding!


UD can be our 6th man. Or, we try to trade him for a PG like Kirk Hinrich.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

nickrock23 said:


> dude we cant throw haslem overboard. after last season where do think ive been? in hiding!


Haha yeah..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Spoelstra says that Beasley has some huge hands. That all the greats have them. He can catch anything thrown his way.

He's very excited to get to run pick and rolls with Wade and Beasley.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> UD can be our 6th man. Or, we try to trade him for a PG like Kirk Hinrich.


We do have a VERY weak bench..but we need a pg too. None of us wnat to see UD go, but none of us also want to see a repeat of last year


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

nickrock23 said:


> here we go, marion or haslem or both for bayless? they need a PF now right?


Heck no. That would be robbery by them. Not even the Shaq trade*s* were that big of steals by Riley.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

First bad pick in the draft. Good player, big reach.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Jason Thompson in the lotto?

I bet he was suprised!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Spo said that Beasley isnt anywhere near a finished product. He has a high ceiling.

Spo said a lot of the stuff about his character and defense is unsubstantiated. He doesnt know where that came from. He's a very pleasant guy who never got in trouble with the law or kicked out of school. 

He's highly intelligent. And when he gets between the lines, he's is very competitive.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

speaking of role players, didnt it kill ya to watch posey win another one? he's so money in the playoffs


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

ya it did kill us...atleast me


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

trade UD for Bayless and some stone crabs


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Blazers select Brandon Rush.

They got Rudy Fernandez coming from overseas too.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

I think thye'd give us tinsley..they wouldnt do that for Bayless


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Memphis has Marc Gasol coming from overseas too this year


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

nickrock23 said:


> speaking of role players, didnt it kill ya to watch posey win another one? he's so money in the playoffs


No, I was happy for him. Posey is one of my favorite players. Though, in Miami, he was a mucher meaner man.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Eric Reid interviewed Michael Beasley from the AAA draft party. They didnt play it on the radio show bu they said he sounded very excited.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Warriors select Anthony Randolph with the 14th pick

Guy is 6'10 197 pounds


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Stern should've pretended to fake Beasley out when shaking hands, but then actually shake it..


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Seems like a Nellie player.

Lot of good guys still waiting to be selected, teams in the mid/late first would be ecstatic.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Suns select Robin Lopez

Poor guy has to guard Shaq in practice every day. Shaq will have some fun making fun of that hair


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

Gio305 said:


> trade UD for Bayless and some stone crabs


DONE !


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sixers select Mareese Speights at 16


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Hm. Riley seems too content. Comeon, Riley, go Godfather on the Warriors.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Raptors(Pacers pick in the J. O'Neal trade when its finalized) select Roy Hibbert


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)




----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Hibbert at 17? Seems like a reach.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bayless is being traded to the Blazers for Brandon Rush and Jarret Jack apparently.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Wiz may go Deandre..I hope they don tkinda, call me a worry wart, but Beasleys from the DC area and he wants to play for the Wiz if he could pick, and him and Deandre are friends..Nothing i don thtinki should worry about now..Did ya'll see Brook, he didnt even know Lawerence frank was the coach


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JaVale McGee to the Wizards


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Ya portland got Bayless..dag


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

BG44 said:


> Bayless is being traded to the Blazers for Brandon Rush and Jarret Jack apparently.


Damn, Kevin Pritchard is a beast. Awesome trade for them.

Diagu and Bayless for Jack and Rush.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bayless
Roy
Outlaw
Aldridge
Oden

That is one nice backcourt and big man rotation...


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Indiana just got raped IMO. That looks terrible for them. Portand's going to have one hell of a trade.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

You got to give credit to portland they've done a nice job piecing this team the past few years


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cavs select JJ Hickson

Good player. Remember him when Miami played NC State


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> Indiana just got raped IMO. That looks terrible for them. Portand's going to have one hell of a trade.





Dwyane Wade said:


> You got to give credit to portland they've done a nice job piecing this team the past few years


Kevin Pritchard is a beast on draft day. If he offers you a deal, dont take it! :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

From the Heat blog on the Miami Herald


> 7:37 p.m. The Heat's Dorell Wright is here in the crowd.
> 
> 7:39 p.m. The Bulls select Derrick Rose first overall. Beasley is clapping.
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bobcats select Alexis Ajinca, a Center from France

Their 2nd pick in the 1st to go along with DJ Augustin


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

http://broadband.nba.com/cc/playa.p..._beasley_m_080626.asx&video=blank&nbasite=nba

Link to Beasley's press conf in the press conf room after getting pick..BEAT YA TOO IT W2M!!!:tongue:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^:lol:

Thanks for posting that 

Nets select Ryan Anderson


Darrell Arthur would look good next to Dwight Howard.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Wade2Matrix said:


> ^:lol:
> 
> Thanks for posting that
> 
> ...


Sorry man had to do it..lol your posting here left and right keeping us up to date...keep it up!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Magic select Courtney Lee.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

if yoiu go to Heat.com, they got a video of Beaslye's predraft workout, and some other workouts..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jazz select Kosta Kuofos

Another white dude going to the Jazz


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/uHsNjUWlRWE&hl=en"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/uHsNjUWlRWE&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

BG, if you didnt see it yet..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^Thanks for posting that. I actually missed most of that.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Phoenix is so cheap.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sonics select Serge Ibaka


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

The next Saer Sene...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Smithian said:


> The next Saer Sene...


Or Johan Petro. They like those foreign centers.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Rockets select Nicolas Batum


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

So i wonder what number Beasleys goinjg to be now


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

30. Dont think Earl Barron is going to be re-signed. Unless the Heat decide to retire his number :whoknows:


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Wow, great job, Spurs. Don't take Arthur.

Interesting.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Spurs select George Hill

I'm shocked they took an American


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Man i cannot wait until next season my gosh!


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Wade2Matrix said:


> 30. Dont think Earl Barron is going to be re-signed. Unless the Heat decide to retire his number :whoknows:


Earl is demanding more money than Michael Jordan, with inflation counted in, and that just isn't possible any more.

Earl is apparently trying to show up Rambo and will now be in Burma, Chad, or Sudan killing rebels, destroying entire groups of militia, and anyone else in his way while being pure awesomeness.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dwyane Wade said:


> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/uHsNjUWlRWE&hl=en"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/uHsNjUWlRWE&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> 
> BG, if you didnt see it yet..


Thanks man - i dont have sound here, but just watchin it made me all happy 

So stoked guys...seriously...


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Steal.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Wow portland has arthur now too..man oh man


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Ok, I will be angry if New Orleans accepted money for Arthur.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Pritchard strikes again. That guy lives for draft day. Great pick for Portland.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Smithian said:


> Ok, I will be angry if New Orleans accepted money for Arthur.


That deal was done before the draft. I think Ira reported that the Hornets got $3million from the Blazers for that pick.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bet they didnt think Arthur would be available at the time...


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Ok, along with Phoenix handing the Sonics all those picks, now I am sick of it. That process needs to be ended.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Cry cry cry.

Money is a very, very important part of the NBA. If you would rather have 3 mil than have to spend the pick and pay a guy/waste a pick that you don't really need (usually this is done by good teams that don't really NEED the later picks compared to rebuilding teams).

A cap break is better than a wasted roster spot in some cases.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

I was very happy with Beasley

when Bayless starting falling, I was hoping we could cut a deal to get an extra pick to bring him in.....disappointed we didn't capitalize on that opportunity.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

...Whatever. Go away. I am a Washington Redskins fan and you don't see me calling for it to be implemented into football where Dan Snyder could buy top 10 picks.

Arison isn't exactly cheap.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Im still hoping we some more noise, but otherwise - im just really stoked wit Beasley.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I'm kind of disappointed in a way. Am extremely happy with beasley, but I got extremely high on the thought we would make a trade to get someone else... We didn't.

I am hoping that Riles makes a phone call to Golden State.


----------



## Diophantos (Nov 4, 2004)

Am I hallucinating or did I just see something about Chalmers to us on the bottom line?


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Diophantos said:


> Am I hallucinating or did I just see something about Chalmers to us on the bottom line?


Probably not. Minnesota took him, so you were probably hallucinating.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Edit- you may be right Diophantos



> The Timberwolves are selecting Chalmers on behalf of the Miami Heat, according to a league source. Pat Riley wanted a point guard, and he got one. In fact, Chalmers is one of the most NBA-ready guards in the draft. He can shoot, he can defend and he's a clutch player. He's kind of a poor man's O.J. Mayo. Great draft night for Miami.


http://sports.espn.go.com/nbadraft/draft/tracker/round?draftyear=2008&round=2

Awesome if true


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00 (Jun 12, 2002)

I saw proposed trade (MIA).. We might have traded for him


----------



## Diophantos (Nov 4, 2004)

From the Yahoo! Live Blog (http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/blog/ball_dont_lie):


> [Comment From Justin]
> The Miami Heat have acquired the draft rights to Mario Chalmers from the Minnesota Timberwolves for cash and two second-round picks, according to a league source.


Maybe other people are hallucinating the same things as me...


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Never mind then. But you could have been hallucinating.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley and Chalmers. Two Big 12 guys. Great draft night for the Heat.

Chalmers shot 47% from 3 and 51% from the field last season.


----------



## Diophantos (Nov 4, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> Never mind then. But you could have been hallucinating.


Haha...yeah it's been a long day.

But Chalmers is a nice pickup for pretty cheap, it seems. He can shoot and defend; I saw a few mocks with him in the first round earlier. He could easily stick in the league as a backup guard or maybe better.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I stand by my comment I don't like trading cash for players. Glad to have Chalmers, but still would like stuff like that be outlawed.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

If we picked up Chalmers, im pretty psyched. He's got good size, toughness, range...hes a good player.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Could Bill Walker slip to us? Imagine that...id take him, Jamont Gordon, DeVon Hardin, Richard Hendrix...any of those guys would be good pickups if available.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Yeah I just saw it on the bottom line too. He's supposedly an outstanding defender.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Hooray, a defender at the point!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Walker would be awesome. I'm sure Beasley would love for us to get him.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

BG44 said:


> Could Bill Walker slip to us? Imagine that...id take him, Jamont Gordon, DeVon Hardin, Richard Hendrix...any of those guys would be good pickups if available.


I doubt we still have that pick

its probably going to Minny


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

BG44 said:


> Hooray, a defender at the point!


Banks is...decent.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

A guy from Kansas and a guy from Kansas State. Im sure it'll be strange for them to have to be teammates now


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Walker to the Wiz. There goes that.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> I doubt we still have that pick
> 
> its probably going to Minny


Maybe. But we do have Indy's and Philly's picks in the 2009 2nd round.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Damnitt Wizards. Riley needs to get on the phone again.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Nice job picking up Chalmers, he'll fit very well and seems to be NBA ready...

Mark it down, Gary Forbes is still on the board, he's our pick.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Damn I was hopin for Walker. Lets get him for a future 2nd?

Either that or hope Devon Hardin or someone is there at our pick. We need a big.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

BG44 said:


> Damn I was hopin for Walker. Lets get him for a future 2nd?
> 
> Either that or hope Devon Hardin or someone is there at our pick. We need a big.


wow Hardin is still there? That'd be a great low risk, high reward pick...the Riley specialty!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Gary Forbes was great in the Orlando pre draft camp, and we did bring him in for a workout down here. If its still our pick, I wouldnt be surprised if thats what we did.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade2Matrix said:


> Gary Forbes was great in the Orlando pre draft camp, and we did bring him in for a workout down here. If its still our pick, I wouldnt be surprised if thats what we did.


I watched him play quite a bit in Orlando on ESPNU, he was daaaaaaaaamn good. Tough physical wing player, not great on D though so that would be my questioning if we actually look at him seriously


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

There goes Hardin


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sonics select Hardin. Damn, he would have been nice at 52.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Dallas takes Shan Foster, good pick....Forbes is there, I think we either take him or a foreign stash away. Davon Jefferson would be a heck of a prospect to work with.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Jamont Gordon or Shannon Foster?


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians (Jul 22, 2005)

I'm so freaking pumped about getting Chalmers. He's a perfect fit for us. That guy is going to be a starter for us at some point in the near future, barring an unforeseen acquisition of a star point man. 

He's a great shooter, a terrific defender and a money player. We know he's clutch, right? I think he could become a Derek Fisher type of player down the road.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We should take Gordon...thatd really cap off my draft day.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Darnell Jackson?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

wow we just conquered the state of Kansas...

Beasley
Chalmers
Darnell Jackson

good nite - good draft by Riles, Spo, and Co.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Darnell Jackson, Forward from Kansas is the Pick. 3 guys who played in Kansas in one draft. Now to see if we're keeping this pick.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Damn, not a bad pick - he played well this year - but I wanted Jamont. I wonder if we keep the pick.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

KingOfTheHeatians said:


> I'm so freaking pumped about getting Chalmers. He's a perfect fit for us. That guy is going to be a starter for us at some point in the near future, barring an unforeseen acquisition of a star point man.
> 
> He's a great shooter, a terrific defender and a money player. We know he's clutch, right? I think he could become a Derek Fisher type of player down the road.


hopefully he develops like a Daniel Gibson type player for us. Wade needs a PG who can open up the floor for him.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Two Kansas guys. Really trying to make Beasley feel alienated, huh? 

I wonder if this means we trade UD for a PG.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Its done. Chalmers to Miami for 2 future 2nd rd picks and cash.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

They just announced the trade on ESPN. They said Spoelstra said he liked him. We traded cash and a 2009 2nd rounder for him. I wonder which 2nd we traded.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Kansas draft today, lol

and looks like we are keeping him.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Alright, so it's 2 future 2nds then. We must really like this kid.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Darnell Jackson is part of that trade also, according to ESPN.

Beasley & Chalmers - Kansas State and Kansas

Thatll be interesting 

Excellent picks though - A+ tonight now.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

so whos this Chalmers guy and why havent i heard of him?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Gio305 said:


> so whos this Chalmers guy and why havent i heard of him?


Because you dont follow college basketball? :whoknows: 

He's the guy that hit the big 3 in the national championship game

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/BsCrHKx-Lq4&hl=en"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/BsCrHKx-Lq4&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

BG44 said:


> Darnell Jackson is part of that trade also, according to ESPN.
> 
> Beasley & Chalmers - Kansas State and Kansas
> 
> ...


ESPN=wrong. Adam Silva announced it during the draft. 2 future 2009 seconds and cash. He's deputy commissioner of the NBA> So, we keep Jackson, apparently.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wow, great draft guys! Can't wait for next season. Personally, the draft really couldn't have gone any better for us. We kept the man we all wanted in Beasley, and picked up a nice surprise in Chalmers along the way.

We're slowly building up a pretty decent lineup here, bolstering up and adding talent to positions again. A lot of potential to improve of course. We'd still have our MLE too - if we replaced Blount with Diop we could definately be under-dog ECF contenders (mainly cause of Wade still).

Hows our PG rotation gona work? Banks/Quinn/Chalmers - who starts and who's the backup?

I don't know a whole lot about Chalmers; is it true he's like a poor man's OJ Mayo in that he's just a good guard all-round?

Also is Darnell Jackson any good?

We conquered Kansas - that was unexpected.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Great draft guys, :cheers:

Couldnt have done any better than that - so happy


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

OJ Mayo traded for Kevin Love

Mike Miller and Shimmy also trade places.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Big trade


> The Minnesota Timberwolves aren't holding onto O.J. Mayo for long.
> 
> Two league sources told ESPN.com that the Wolves have reached an agreement in principle with the Memphis Grizzlies that will send the draft rights of Mayo, Marko Jaric, Antoine Walker and Greg Buckner to the Grizzlies in return for the draft rights to Kevin Love, Mike Miller, Brian Cardinal and Jason Collins.


Memphis is even more loaded at PG now.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

WTF?? Where'd that come from??

Man wtf.. What are they doing.. Minnesota just gave away a star prospect in Mayo and the $8 or 9 million expiring contract of Antoine Walker. And Memphis has like 7 or 8 guards, um..


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Great draft. I got the guy I wanted, and we picked up a couple of nice prospects too, conquering Kansas. 

We still have the MLE to improve, UD perhaps for a PG, and we can be up there again next season. It's a good feeling to be a Heat fan again.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

NewAgeBaller said:


> WTF?? Where'd that come from??
> 
> Man wtf.. What are they doing.. Minnesota just gave away a star prospect in Mayo and the $8 or 9 million expiring contract of Antoine Walker. And Memphis has like 7 or 8 guards, um..


Two traditionally bad teams trying to keep the status quo.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

maybe Memphis is gearing up to add Haslem?

I know it was a small rumor during the days of it, but Memphis apparently like him and we were talking of trading him for the #5 and a bad contract of theirs

now they have Mayo....as well as Conley and Crittenton...and they need a pf. I see a possible heat trade here...not for Mayo, maybe Conley.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Here's Chalmers Press conference from the draft. This was before the trade was announced

http://broadband.nba.com/cc/playa.p...aft_chalmers_m_080626.asx&video=&nbasite=heat


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> The HEAT began building for the 2008-09 season by taking do-it-all Kansas State forward Michael Beasley with the second pick in Thursday's NBA Draft. Just 19 years old, the 6-10 Beasley led the NCAA in rebounding at 12.4 per game and was third in scoring at 26.2 points per game as a freshman with the Wildcats. *The HEAT also made two trades, acquiring a 2009 second-round pick from Cleveland* and the rights to Kansas guard Mario Chalmers from Minnesota. Beasley Talks | More Beasley | Chalmers Talks


this is from heat.com

anybody hear what the cleveland trade was?


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Havn't heard anything about Cleveland. I'm assuming we traded Darnell Jackson to Cleveland for a 2009 second-round pick then?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

If Haslem netted us Conley...my god...

Conley
Wade
Marion
Beasley
FA or Zo or Blount


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yeah, Jackson was traded to the Cavs for a 2nd round pick next season


> They acquired Jayhawks forward Darnell Jackson from the Miami Heat for a future second-round pick


http://www.indeonline.com/sports/x415947878/Cavaliers-go-big-by-drafting-N-C-States-Hickson


----------



## WestHighHawk (Jun 28, 2003)

Well, I've just become a Heat fan! :clap:

You guys got a beast in Beasley and have 2 of my all-time favorite Jayhawk players on your roster. All 3 are hard workers and great guys. Even though Beas was a rival for KU, we have the utmost respect for him as a player. The kid is phenomenal!

For those of you that don't know Darnell Jackson, here's a link to a story they did about him during the Final Four.

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2008/writers/luke_winn/02/05/jackson0211/index.html

DJ is all heart and hard work. All of Miami will grow to love him!

Mario is clutch, but, if you watched the Final 4, you already know that. :biggrin:

This Jayhawk fan couldn't be happier for you tonight.

edit...*well, bummer, looks like I posted too soon...oh, well, you've still got Mario*


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Hm.. Not that I care, but why'd we do that? Its lateral anyway but wateva.

Also, this just in, it appears another big deal is likely to be announced shortly, possibly involving Memphis AGAIN:



> Okay -- I've heard from three different team sources tonight that there's likely another major deal to come.
> 
> I've heard two different directions and am not sure which one is accurate yet.
> 
> Stay tuned.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

WestHighHawk said:


> Well, I've just become a Heat fan! :clap:
> 
> You guys got a beast in Beasley and have 2 of my all-time favorite Jayhawk players on your roster. All 3 are hard workers and great guys. Even though Beas was a rival for KU, we have the utmost respect for him as a player. The kid is phenomenal!
> 
> ...


Sorry but we apparently traded DJ to Cleveland for a future second-rounder.. :whoknows:

I probably would have liked him though, seems like a guy who plays with heart every night.

Anyways if you still like us, good to have you onboard :biggrin:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Another trade? Doubt its Beasley...but perhaps we can score one of their PG's for Haslem?


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I hope the next trade is for Mayo. That would make this nite perfect.


----------



## WestHighHawk (Jun 28, 2003)

I'll still cheer for the Heat, unless they play the Bulls...sorry about that.

You could change my mind though, if somehow Hinrich ended up with the Heat :wink:


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

If we trade Beasley now, that'd be pretty heartbreaking. I mean we just settled down and called it a great draft night..

On the other hand, if we DO trade Beasley it must be something pretty special. Atleast for now, I'll stick by Riley for sure.

Remember when all the Memphis rumours were coming up about Miller + Lowry + #5 for #2 and Blount?
Then we find out Riley asked for Gay to replace Miller and Conley to replace Lowry.. :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Welcome to Miami, Super Mario!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Welcome to Miami, B-Easy!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sweet pics. Where'd you find those?

:laugh: at all the players with nicknames on are team now

Super Mario
Flash
The Matrix
B'Easy


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Mayo being discussed now from memphis to you guys... lord knows how

well at this point i can say congrats on a good draft, i'll come for party drinks still BG44, just cause the celtics got walker.. the wolves can kiss my ***, ****in mchale lol


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Avalanche said:


> Mayo being discussed now from memphis to you guys... lord knows how
> 
> well at this point i can say congrats on a good draft, i'll come for party drinks still BG44, just cause the celtics got walker.. the wolves can kiss my ***, ****in mchale lol


where did you hear we are discussing Mayo?


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

where are the pics from bro?


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> where did you hear we are discussing Mayo?


memphisx (i think) had a link to it on the main board somewhere


----------



## tjisthebest (May 23, 2006)

Is Chalmers any good? I haven't heard of him before tonight.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Pics were from Yahoo's NBA site guys.

We better not trade Beasley now...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I dont know about a trade. Theyve already set up the press conference for tomorrow to introduce him and have already started selling Beasley draft jerseys

http://www.miamihoopsgear.com/miami...P&pf_id=PACIADMPFPADEBFM&dept_id=3067&s_id=0&


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Oh ****. Mayo got traded to Memphis. http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/draft2008/news/story?id=3463045

Now they can do the Mayo+Conley+Gay for Beasley trade. :razz:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

What if we traded the expiring Marion to Memphis for Mayo and Conley and a filler?

Doubt theyd go for it...but you never know? Perhaps?

Doesnt seem like Beasley's going anywhere.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

hmmm...Let's Speculate. Who was the offer from?



> Beasley was an outstanding selection. And it wasn’t a no-brainer considering the tempting trade offers. One, according to Riley, would have fetched the Heat a starting point guard and starting center.


http://www.palmbeachpost.com/blogs/content/shared-gen/blogs/palmbeach/Heat/


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

BG44 said:


> Welcome to Miami, Super Mario!


who the **** is this guy?


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Wade2Matrix said:


> hmmm...Let's Speculate. Who was the offer from?
> 
> 
> http://www.palmbeachpost.com/blogs/content/shared-gen/blogs/palmbeach/Heat/


Memphis. Conley+#5 (Lopez) for Beasley+filler.
Charlotte Felton+#9 (Lopez) for Beasley+filler.
Nets Harris+#10 (Lopez) for Beasley+filler.
Clippers #7+Kaman for #2+Blount
Something like that?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Gio305 said:


> who the **** is this guy?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_hLo9k6YXfA&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PKDH7r7pjtA&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iO5EBdGxi6E&NR=1


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Gio305 said:


> who the **** is this guy?


c'mon man that is SUPER Mario Chalmers! dude is great defensively, a solid floor leader and passer and good shooter. He's the definition of tough, heart and clutch. (yes im a huge Chalmers fan). I couldnt have asked for a better draft night. If he does make the team, i want a Chalmers jersey!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Although it'd be heartbreaking to lose Beasley now (seriously, I'm loving that he's here), I'd still take Riley's proposition to Memphis:

Beasley + Blount --> Mayo + Gay + Conley

Thats a great trade, Riley's one cool cat.. :laugh:


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Rather Unique said:


> c'mon man that is SUPER Mario Chalmers! dude is great defensively, a solid floor leader and passer and good shooter. He's the definition of tough, heart and clutch. (yes im a huge Chalmers fan). I couldnt have asked for a better draft night. If he does make the team, i want a Chalmers jersey!


OOOHHH

Mario and Chalmers are the same person. got it:biggrin:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Chalmers was a great get - could be a steal.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

I love the Chalmers trade. He shoudl've been a first rounder, but there were too many good PGs that went early in the first. What I like most about him is his defense and his willingness to take the big shot. He's gonna be a player.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Chad Ford gave us the best draft (along with Indianna and Portland). He said Chalmers was a great pick and is a Pat Riley type pg and jeff van gundy says that the beasley/chalmers pick should put us bck into the playoffs..mn I can't wait for this season to
begin


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

^ Chad Ford seems to love Indiana's Bayless trade. I disagree but anyway..

Yea great draft night guys, we're definately heading in the right direction. Heres to next season! :cheers:


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Wade2Matrix said:


> Sweet pics. Where'd you find those?
> 
> :laugh: at all the players with nicknames on are team now
> 
> ...


Don't forget good ole' Earl The Pearl!!!

As NAB said, next season is going to be great, we should be back in the playoff picture, we have the base, a few signings here and there, and we should be.


----------

